# New Jersey Meadowlands ski dome to open summer of 2017?



## nycskier (Jun 15, 2016)

Looks like this might finally be happening. The failed Xanadu mall has been renamed "American Dream". Snow Operating has been picked to run the indoor ski slope with the hopes of opening in 2017. The indoor slope is already built and has been sitting vacant and never used for about 8 years. If it ever opens it will be a 180,000 square foot 12 story indoor ski facility that will be open 365 days a year. 

http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/20..._park_gets_big_name_to_run_indoor_resort.html

Here's a video of what it looks like from the inside from 2009:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGa_cGpbWTE

I'd actually be pretty excited if this thing ever gets open. It would be the perfect place to teach kids how to ski. Its near NYC so no big travel is necessary, the weather is always perfect and the slope just right and just small enough for learning. If it opens next summer my kids would be 5 and 3 by then. We could get some really good practice in during the summer and fall and get their skills to be good enough to do some real skiing in the winter at places bigger than Campgaw and Mount Peter!


----------



## Domeskier (Jun 15, 2016)

If they seed some bumps in there, I will never have to suffer the indignity of skiing outdoors again.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 15, 2016)

I've said it before.

If it ever opens I would get a pass and ski at least 1x per week in the "off-season".


----------



## cdskier (Jun 15, 2016)

JimG. said:


> I've said it before.
> 
> If it ever opens I would get a pass and ski at least 1x per week in the "off-season".



Hah...I live 5 minutes from there and still wouldn't do that...


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 15, 2016)

The cost of tolls to get there from Bklyn going over the Verrizzano & Goethals bridges would be more than the cost to ski. Sad but true.


----------



## ironhippy (Jun 15, 2016)

that's interesting, i wonder if it'll work out financially.

If I had one of those 5 minutes away, I would get a pass too.

Luckily I don't live anywhere near the amount of people needed to sustain something like that.


----------



## mbedle (Jun 15, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> The cost of tolls to get there from Bklyn going over the Verrizzano & Goethals bridges would be more than the cost to ski. Sad but true.



What? Sure about that?


----------



## ss20 (Jun 15, 2016)

Good place for pre-season workout.  Get an 8 hour ticket and rack up as much vertical as you can!  Maybe hit 5,000 vertical feet the whole day? :lol:


----------



## Domeskier (Jun 15, 2016)

The dome I sometimes ski at in Korea used to have seeded bumps and a park setup in the off-season and you'd see quite a few good mogul skiers there on any given day.  I'm told this off-season they didn't even blow snow on the upper portion where the bumps normally go and that they've added more snow tubing lanes to cater to group tours from China.  Hopefully Xanadu will get a critical mass of advanced skiers so that bumps and jumps will make sense at least part of the year.


----------



## nycskier (Jun 15, 2016)

I doubt they will bump up the dome. Too much insurance liability. Maybe you get a few small jumps and some rails. Most likely NJ dome will cater to kids and beginners. Also it could be a great place to demo skis before you buy. There will certainly be a ski shop attached to it in the mall.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 15, 2016)

mbedle said:


> What? Sure about that?


$16 for VZ & $15 for GB cash. Do you think they'll be charging more for a couple of hour session in the dome?


----------



## yeggous (Jun 15, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> $16 for VZ & $15 for GB cash. Do you think they'll be charging more for a couple of hour session in the dome?



Seriously? You guys actually pay that? Ouch. I am surprised the voters allow such a thing.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## nycskier (Jun 15, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Seriously? You guys actually pay that? Ouch. I am surprised the voters allow such a thing.


How else could NYC have such a low 10% state & city income tax rate and 8.875% sales tax if not for $15 bridge toll?


----------



## Domeskier (Jun 15, 2016)

nycskier said:


> I doubt they will bump up the dome. Too much insurance liability. Maybe you get a few small jumps and some rails.



I'm sure that jumps and rails cause way more injuries than low-angle seeded bump runs, but you may be right.  Alternative is to get a group and ski the same line over and over again until natural bumps form.


----------



## Domeskier (Jun 15, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> $16 for VZ & $15 for GB cash. Do you think they'll be charging more for a couple of hour session in the dome?



$126 for trucks with six axles.  Nice!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 15, 2016)

I got bored very fast at the dome in Dubai...
Like a few runs only...

But you can't drink there - would've been better after a few drinks...  hahahah


----------



## x10003q (Jun 15, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> $16 for VZ & $15 for GB cash. Do you think they'll be charging more for a couple of hour session in the dome?



Only a fool would get to the Meadowlands from Brooklyn via The Rock - ;-), Brooklyn Bridge to the Lincoln Tunnel - FREE


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 15, 2016)

x10003q said:


> Only a fool. would get to the Meadowlands from Brooklyn via The Rock - ;-), Brooklyn Bridge to the Lincoln Tunnel - FREE


$15 to come back to NYC through the tunnel though. GWB same thing, free outbound, $15 to come back. Lets not forget the NJ Turnpike tolls either, they charge both ways.


----------



## benski (Jun 15, 2016)

nycskier said:


> I doubt they will bump up the dome. Too much insurance liability. Maybe you get a few small jumps and some rails. Most likely NJ dome will cater to kids and beginners. Also it could be a great place to demo skis before you buy. There will certainly be a ski shop attached to it in the mall.


I don't know how bumps increase liability. You can't sue them for falling in bumps and getting hurt. Bumps are probably much safer than groomers.


----------



## Jully (Jun 15, 2016)

benski said:


> I don't know how bumps increase liability. You can't sue them for falling in bumps and getting hurt. Bumps are probably much safer than groomers.



Oh but you can. That's the beauty of America! Everyone remember the hot coffee McDonald's case? I don't see how that's much different than this in terms of the level of stupidity. I also think that it might be different than a ski resort because it'll attract potentially a much different demographic.

Good point about groomers though.


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 15, 2016)

AZ Summer Summit ,music by Funky ? Keg rail jam ? paging Nick.


----------



## benski (Jun 15, 2016)

Jully said:


> Oh but you can. That's the beauty of America! Everyone remember the hot coffee McDonald's case? I don't see how that's much different than this in terms of the level of stupidity. I also think that it might be different than a ski resort because it'll attract potentially a much different demographic.
> 
> Good point about groomers though.



Ski accidents are part of the inherent risk of the activity. Third degree burns are not an inherent risk of drinking coffee. When I spill coffee, I expect it to hurt a little but not do damage.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 15, 2016)

cdskier said:


> Hah..*.I live 5 minutes from there and still wouldn't do that.*..



Yeah, as a novelty I'd like to check it out once just to see what it's like, but I cant imagine it holding your interest.



yeggous said:


> Seriously? You guys actually pay that? Ouch.* I am surprised the voters allow such a thing.*



The non-payers outnumber the payers.   And it's getting worse as payers flee the state (I'll be one of them in a few years).


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 15, 2016)

Jully said:


> Oh but you can. That's the beauty of America! Everyone remember the hot coffee McDonald's case? I don't see how that's much different than this in terms of the level of stupidity.



Wonder if McDonald's will start getting sued by people who develop cancer from drinking hot coffee.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/15/health/coffee-tea-hot-drinks-cancer-risk/index.html


----------



## machski (Jun 15, 2016)

I had occasion to hit Ski Dubai once.  It was a lot of fun for the few hours I was there.  Little rail park set up on left wall, small jumps below the "midstation" of the quad and a slalom course setup on the skiers right line.  Without that slalom course, would have been a bit boring.  But lapping the course was a lot of fun.  Since I spend many a night at Teterboro each year, I could see a few of those in the off season spent at the dome.  Just hope their rental gear is better than Dubai's.  My binding slid before the first run and I had to reset it.  Saw a early teen boy trying to figure his ski out, wound up he had the same problem.  Fixed his too.


----------



## yeggous (Jun 16, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> AZ Summer Summit ,music by Funky ? Keg rail jam ? paging Nick.



Anyone interested in a Saco River canoe day followed by a BBQ and campfire? That's my typical summer outing.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Jun 16, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yeah, as a novelty I'd like to check it out once just to see what it's like, but I cant imagine it holding your interest.



Right, would be cool once to go in July or August just to say I skied in the summer. Beyond that...doubt it would be interesting enough for me to go back and spend more money there.


----------



## mbedle (Jun 16, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> $16 for VZ & $15 for GB cash. Do you think they'll be charging more for a couple of hour session in the dome?



Absolutely will be charging more than $15 to ski at this place for a couple of hours.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 16, 2016)

Once again, we need to take a step back as we're debating the merits of this and will it or won't it work, and remember that we AZ'er's 99% of the time AREN'T their target market and make up the vast minority of the skiing population.  

After school programs, learn to ski programs, adult "beer league" racing, likely in today's day and age a decent rail/jump line, and you've got LOT'S of potential customers with a likely decent retention amount before you even broach the "novelty" crowds.

If you've ever been to a hike to rail jam event at a ski area in their off season, they get a decent turnout with minimal promotion and a crowd that very often will keep hiking too and hitting the same half dozen features or so for hours on end - We AZ'ers while incredibly dedicated to this sport, just plain and simply aren't the target main audience for this


----------



## abc (Jun 16, 2016)

I disagree. Kids have so much going on in the summer already. It'll be a hard sell.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 16, 2016)

abc said:


> I disagree. Kids have so much going on in the summer already. It'll be a hard sell.



Weekly summer programs? Maybe not, however as a day trip from summer camps?  That I can easily see.  

A "rainy day" event when the beaches aren't an option? Yup

With such a massive population base within the immediate geographical area, the potential to have this become a different part of already established youth programs that have the ability to readily bring a few bus loads of kids is there for sure


----------



## abc (Jun 16, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Seriously? You guys actually pay that? Ouch. I am surprised the voters allow such a thing.





BenedictGomez said:


> The non-payers outnumber the payers.


I confess I'm a "non-payer", of bridge tolls. 

Although I have a place in the city, my car is in Westchester. The last time the car was in the city was March, and before that 2015!

The voters, which I'm one, had traditionally approved to use the bridge toll to subsidize the public transport system. AAA, which believes they represent the DRIVING public, had always objected to that. But the last time the subway workers went on strike, we got a glimpse of what the traffic was like had there been no public transport. Same when Metro North shutdown due to track fire. 

So make no mistake, the bridge tolls are high to specifically discourage driving into the city. Long Islanders are caught in the middle. They had to cut through the city to go anywhere!  That's why, even though I quite like LI (lived there for 2 years), I opted to stage myself in Westchester in the end. 

Even when I was living full time in the city and kept my car in the city, I almost never go to Jersey. It's mostly north to Westchester (skiing, cycling, kayaking) or east to Long Island (beaches). So I really was never a "payer" of bridge tolls. (I do remember a time very long ago when bridge tolls were low enough I drove to Jersey shopping for lower price goods! But now the bridge toll makes those shopping trips entirely unsustainable. Not to mention these days nobody "go shopping" any more, everything is available online)


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 16, 2016)

Why aren't the tolls outrageous coming and going from CT? I don't recall it being expensive when I traveled from Norwich to the East side of Manhattan. I forget the route, but I was fairly shocked with how light the traffic was compared to what I deal with in Boston 2-3 days a week. 

I go over the Tobin bridge when I travel to Boston. It's currently $2.50 to get in and $0 to leave. They are about to switch it to $1.25 each way. It will make the commute in a bit worse because 93 is free and I'm sure some use it to save a couple bucks a day.  Maybe the commute out will lighten slightly.

If I never had to travel in Massachusetts M-F again, sign me up. Rush hour is like 6:30-10 and 2-7 these days. Love Boston, but only on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Domeskier (Jun 16, 2016)

I and many others have spent many a contented hour lapping this (just in case the Xanadu folks stumble upon this thread and need ideas):


----------



## yeggous (Jun 16, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Why aren't the tolls outrageous coming and going from CT? I don't recall it being expensive when I traveled from Norwich to the East side of Manhattan. I forget the route, but I was fairly shocked with how light the traffic was compared to what I deal with in Boston 2-3 days a week.
> 
> I go over the Tobin bridge when I travel to Boston. It's currently $2.50 to get in and $0 to leave. They are about to switch it to $1.25 each way. It will make the commute in a bit worse because 93 is free and I'm sure some use it to save a couple bucks a day.  Maybe the commute out will lighten slightly.
> 
> If I never had to travel in Massachusetts M-F again, sign me up. Rush hour is like 6:30-10 and 2-7 these days. Love Boston, but only on Saturday and Sunday.



Perhaps because Connecticut has no tolls. In contrast, you pay a toll to back out of your driveway in Nee Jersey. The tolls across a state border are a two sided problem.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 16, 2016)

I was more thinking in NY, whatever the access was I used that dumped me on the highway along the east side. Can't remember what the roads were


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 16, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Perhaps because Connecticut has no tolls.



Is that right?  Wow, I'm sure that will be the most shocking fact I learn this week.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 16, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I was more thinking in NY, whatever the access was I used that dumped me on the highway along the east side. Can't remember what the roads were


Most of the crossings over the East River have no tolls. Triboro Bridge & Battery Tunnel would be the exceptions.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 16, 2016)

That would irk me if I lived on Long Island.  Locals have to pay, but all the CT commuters get a free ride.


----------



## cdskier (Jun 16, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Is that right?  Wow, I'm sure that will be the most shocking fact I learn this week.



Fascinating...



> After a 1983 truck crash that killed 7 people at the Stratford toll plaza, toll opponents pressured the State of Connecticut to remove tolls from the Turnpike in 1985. Three years later, these same opponents successfully lobbied the Connecticut General Assembly to pass legislation abolishing tolls on all of Connecticut's highways (with the exception of two car ferries across the Connecticut River in Chester and Glastonbury). While the 1983 Stratford accident was cited as the main reason for abolishing tolls in Connecticut, the underlying reason was the fact that* federal legislation at that time forbade states with toll roads from using federal funds for road projects*. Because the Mianus River Bridge was rebuilt with federal highway funds following its June 1983 collapse, Connecticut was required by Section 113(c) of the Federal Aid Highway Act of 1956 to remove tolls from the Turnpike once its construction bonds were paid off


----------



## drjeff (Jun 16, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Perhaps because Connecticut has no tolls. In contrast, you pay a toll to back out of your driveway in Nee Jersey. The tolls across a state border are a two sided problem.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app





BenedictGomez said:


> Is that right?  Wow, I'm sure that will be the most shocking fact I learn this week.



CT is toll free for now.....  Considering that we keep having a deeper and deeper budget deficits and they've managed to tax GE out of CT (and likely Aetna soon as well), the cries to put some tolls up to capture some additional revenue to add to the general fund (we all know that even though they say it will go to the highway budget that most will end up in the general fund   ) get louder and louder as time goes on.....


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 16, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> That would irk me if I lived on Long Island.  Locals have to pay, but all the CT commuters get a free ride.


There are free ways to get into Manhattan from LI. I'm in Brooklyn which if you didn't know is part of LI. I don't need to take any bridges to get to LI. Same thing getting to NJ, there are toll free ways. Problem is there's no way to get back from NJ without paying a toll that I'm aware of. Unless maybe I drive to CT from NJ.


----------



## cdskier (Jun 16, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Problem is there's no way to get back from NJ without paying a toll that I'm aware of. Unless maybe I drive to CT from NJ.



I don't think that would help...to get to CT from NJ means going through NY and crossing the Hudson at some point which means a toll (unless you go way up north to cross the Hudson, but by that point you've spent much more in gas than the cost of the toll and wasted a tremendous amount of time)


----------



## jaytrem (Jun 16, 2016)

cdskier said:


> I don't think that would help...to get to CT from NJ means going through NY and crossing the Hudson at some point which means a toll (unless you go way up north to cross the Hudson, but by that point you've spent much more in gas than the cost of the toll and wasted a tremendous amount of time)



Looks like the first free bridge would be the Dunn Memorial Bridge in Albany.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 16, 2016)

drjeff said:


> CT is toll free for now.....  Considering that *we keep having a deeper and deeper budget deficits* and they've managed to tax GE out of CT (and likely Aetna soon as well), the cries to put some tolls up to capture some additional revenue to add to the general fund (we all know that even though they say it will go to the highway budget that most will end up in the general fund   ) get louder and louder as time goes on.....



It's amazing such a tiny state can have a > $1B deficit.  And roughly half the states in America have deficits.

  Someday this piper will be paid.


----------



## nycskier (Jun 16, 2016)

jaytrem said:


> Looks like the first free bridge would be the Dunn Memorial Bridge in Albany.



If you don't want to pay the $15 toll the Tappan Zee is $5 & Bear Mountain bridge is $1.50 so it's probably not worth driving all the way to Albany. The bus from Port Authority to East Rutherford, NJ is $4.50 each way. Train from Penn Station when running is $5.50 one way


----------



## jack97 (Jun 16, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> It's amazing such a tiny state can have a > $1B deficit.  And roughly half the states in America have deficits.
> 
> Someday this piper will be paid.



Holy sh1t. I got to paid attention driving through the state. I figure speed traps will spike up once the state legislation decides they can't print their own money.


----------



## jack97 (Jun 16, 2016)

nycskier said:


> If you don't want to pay the $15 toll the *Tappan Zee is $5* & Bear Mountain bridge is $1.50 so it's probably not worth driving all the way to Albany. The bus from Port Authority to East Rutherford, NJ is $4.50 each way. Train from Penn Station when running is $5.50 one way



Kind of surprise TZ is still $5, that's the gateway to east NJ/ PA. On a tangent, I've been on I80 all the way to Chicago,in some states a two axles easily will go $15.


----------



## machski (Jun 16, 2016)

jack97 said:


> Kind of surprise TZ is still $5, that's the gateway to east NJ/ PA. On a tangent, I've been on I80 all the way to Chicago,in some states a two axles easily will go $15.



I'm sure that will change when the replacement bridge opens.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 16, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> It's amazing such a tiny state can have a > $1B deficit.  And roughly half the states in America have deficits.
> 
> Someday this piper will be paid.



And that's AFTER tax increases of roughly 2.5 BILLION over the last 2 years!! 

When you've got a state gov't who have been on a spending spree for about a decade seemingly thinking that the majority of tax payers in CT are making the kind of incomes that a small number of hedge fund folks who live in the greater Greenwich/Stanford area are, when in reality 99% of state residents aren't, combined with general exodus of businesses due to a poor business climate within CT, that's how you get a BILLION dollar deficit in a small state


----------



## x10003q (Jun 16, 2016)

EZ Pass can help with the Port Authority tolls. The toll for the PA bridges and tunnels with EZ Pass is $10.50 off peak and $12.50 peak. It is always $15 for cash. There are also car pool plans that can lower it to $6.50.
PEAK HOURS
Weekdays: 6-10 a.m., 4-8 p.m. 
Sat. & Sun.: 11 a.m.-9 p.m.

The PA bridges and tunnels are for the crossings between NY and NJ. Tolls are only collected when entering NY. 

Once you add a few people into your car, it is usually cheaper to drive vs mass transit, as long as you plan on street parking.


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 16, 2016)

This thread is funny as hell.  The only way to get out of NJ free is to the north.  Every other direction you pay.  No one pays to come here.  (except via the Cape May - Lewes Ferry)  Seems Ct and NJ are equally bad just in different ways.  I mean after all you would think some of our NJ cities would offer full life time pensions to beach life guards (a 2 1/2 month job) and go bankrupt, oh wait, they did.  I know maybe we can sell Marijuana just in that city and it will magically be revived.  I mean the intelligence coming out of Trenton is mind blowing.  Ct want to go toe to toe with "Jerzee" chasing away business?  I bet we are way in the lead.  We'll just raise the gas tax and kill what ever other incentives exist to keep decent people here.  Of course the environmental people (Sierra Club) and Public Worker Unions have been urging our pols to jack up them taxes.  If the politicians don't get you there are now these dime sized jelly fish whose sting can cause kidney failure down at the shore.  That will teach those bennies a lesson.  God, I hope we don't get overrun at the lake.   I'm counting the days till I can leave.

As far as the skiing "dome" is concerned, I bet it won't be cheap.  Of course being NJ I wouldn't hold my breath until it actually does open.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Rowsdower (Jun 16, 2016)

4aprice said:


> This thread is funny as hell.  The only way to get out of NJ free is to the north.  Every other direction you pay.  No one pays to come here.  (except via the Cape May - Lewes Ferry)  Seems Ct and NJ are equally bad just in different ways.  I mean after all you would think some of our NJ cities would offer full life time pensions to beach life guards (a 2 1/2 month job) and go bankrupt, oh wait, they did.  I know maybe we can sell Marijuana just in that city and it will magically be revived.  I mean the intelligence coming out of Trenton is mind blowing.  Ct want to go toe to toe with "Jerzee" chasing away business?  I bet we are way in the lead.  We'll just raise the gas tax and kill what ever other incentives exist to keep decent people here.  Of course the environmental people (Sierra Club) and Public Worker Unions have been urging our pols to jack up them taxes.  If the politicians don't get you there are now these dime sized jelly fish whose sting can cause kidney failure down at the shore.  That will teach those bennies a lesson.  God, I hope we don't get overrun at the lake.   I'm counting the days till I can leave.
> 
> As far as the skiing "dome" is concerned, I bet it won't be cheap.  Of course being NJ I wouldn't hold my breath until it actually does open.
> 
> ...



NJ pols can do as they please. The NYC metro workforce is a captive, well paid audience that they'll always be able to leech off of. 

My PhD only kept me in the state five years but I moved back to PA after three. The commute is preferable to only being able to afford living in a shoebox. The traffic does suck though, but only one more year of it.


----------



## x10003q (Jun 16, 2016)

4aprice said:


> This thread is funny as hell.  The only way to get out of NJ free is to the north.  Every other direction you pay.  No one pays to come here.  (except via the Cape May - Lewes Ferry)  Seems Ct and NJ are equally bad just in different ways.  I mean after all you would think some of our NJ cities would offer full life time pensions to beach life guards (a 2 1/2 month job) and go bankrupt, oh wait, they did.  I know maybe we can sell Marijuana just in that city and it will magically be revived.  I mean the intelligence coming out of Trenton is mind blowing.  Ct want to go toe to toe with "Jerzee" chasing away business?  I bet we are way in the lead.  We'll just raise the gas tax and kill what ever other incentives exist to keep decent people here.  Of course the environmental people (Sierra Club) and Public Worker Unions have been urging our pols to jack up them taxes.  If the politicians don't get you there are now these dime sized jelly fish whose sting can cause kidney failure down at the shore.  That will teach those bennies a lesson.  God, I hope we don't get overrun at the lake.   I'm counting the days till I can leave.
> 
> As far as the skiing "dome" is concerned, I bet it won't be cheap.  Of course being NJ I wouldn't hold my breath until it actually does open.
> 
> ...



There are around 10 NJ to PA bridges that do not have tolls including I-95.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 16, 2016)

drjeff said:


> that's how you get a BILLION dollar deficit in a small state


How do you get $500 billion to $1 trillion + deficits in a country with only 50 states?

That's $10b-$20b + per state per year.

Shits going to hit the fan someday.

Hope after my lifetime.

But maybe, just maybe, they'll have an indoor skiing dome in NJ.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 16, 2016)

x10003q said:


> EZ Pass can help with the Port Authority tolls.


Oh you mean I'll only have to pay $11.08 to go over the Verrizzano instead of $16.
How the F did they come up with $11.08?


----------



## cdskier (Jun 16, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Oh you mean I'll only have to pay $11.08 to go over the Verrizzano instead of $16.
> How the F did they come up with $11.08?



I have EZ-Pass but would still have to pay the $16 rate apparently for that bridge as the discount only applies to EZ-Pass tags provided by a NY EZ-Pass customer service center.

As for the number, apparently they decided the NY EZ Pass discount for the Verrazano should be 30.75%. Maybe they just pulled that percentage out of a hat.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 16, 2016)

cdskier said:


> I have EZ-Pass but would still have to pay the $16 rate apparently for that bridge as the discount only applies to EZ-Pass tags provided by a NY EZ-Pass customer service center.
> 
> As for the number, apparently they decided the NY EZ Pass discount for the Verrazano should be 30.75%. Maybe they just pulled that percentage out of a hat.


So how did they come up with $5.50 for SI residents Simon? 65.625% discount, these people are out of their birds.

You could always take the SI ferry for free. It was always free until they decided to charge a nickle for the ride. Didn't take long for them to figure out it cost more to collect the nickle than it cost to let everyone ride free, they then raised it to a quarter, same outcome, funny chit. 

I know quite a few people who work(ed) on that ferry. Good salary & benefits, plenty of overtime with good retirement pensions & benefits after 20 years. a lot of them were able to double dip pensions after working other gov't jobs until they cut that chit out for newer employees. Gotta love guberment jobs.

And you wonder why the gov't is broke.


----------



## cdskier (Jun 17, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> And you wonder why the gov't is broke.



Oh I don't wonder...the answer has been pretty obvious for a while. Most politicians would not survive running a real business.


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 17, 2016)

The high cost of commuting in and out of Long Island is one reason I left in 2006 and never looked back. I'm quite happy living 5 miles south of the MA line. It's 35 minutes to Ski Sundown, 1 hour to Berkshire East and 1hr 25m to Mount Snow. All of Southern Vermont skiing an easy day trip.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 17, 2016)

I use the Mid-Hudson (FDR) bridge then any point west or south. 
Cost is $1.50 eastbound only.
One advantage of living in Dutchess County.


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 17, 2016)

JimG. said:


> One advantage of living in Dutchess County.


Ever ski Dutchess ? Nelsap in 75 , had relatives in Fishkill that we would visit in Summer but never skied it.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 17, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Ever ski Dutchess ? Nelsap in 75 , had relatives in Fishkill that we would visit in Summer but never skied it.



No, was living in Yonkers in 1975.

Are you referring to Beacon Mountain? You can still make out the old ski trails there.


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 17, 2016)

JimG. said:


> No, was living in Yonkers in 1975.
> 
> Are you referring to Beacon Mountain? You can still make out the old ski trails there.



Yes, been a long time since I've been there. Reading Nelsap stories sounds like the place was boilerplate.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 17, 2016)

I've skied Fahnestock, trails & base lodge are still clearly visible off the Taconic.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 17, 2016)

drjeff said:


> And that's AFTER tax increases of roughly 2.5 BILLION over the last 2 years!!
> 
> When you've got a state gov't who have been on a spending spree for about a decade seemingly *thinking that the majority of tax payers in CT are making the kind of incomes that a small number of hedge fund folks who live in the greater Greenwich/Stanford area are, when in reality 99% of state residents aren't, combined with general exodus of businesses due to a poor business climate* within CT, that's how you get a BILLION dollar deficit in a small state



Same with Jersey. 

 In fact (and this is great), the richest person in New Jersey got fed up and moved last month, to Florida where they have low taxes and no income tax.  Dude's taxes are so high that State of New Jersey's budget crew had to have an emergency meeting in Trenton because it created a hole in the budget for next year.

http://time.com/money/4283499/new-jersey-state-taxes-david-tepper/



4aprice said:


> Seems Ct and NJ are equally bad just in different ways.  I mean after all you would think some of our NJ cities would offer full life time pensions to beach life guards (a 2 1/2 month job) and go bankrupt, oh wait, they did.  I know maybe we can sell Marijuana just in that city and it will magically be revived.  I mean the intelligence coming out of Trenton is mind blowing.  Ct want to go toe to toe with "Jerzee" chasing away business?  I bet we are way in the lead.  We'll just raise the gas tax and kill what ever other incentives exist to keep decent people here.  Of course the environmental people (Sierra Club) and Public Worker Unions have been urging our pols to jack up them taxes.  If the politicians don't get you there are now these dime sized jelly fish whose sting can cause kidney failure down at the shore.  That will teach those bennies a lesson.  God, I hope we don't get overrun at the lake.   I'm counting the days till I can leave.



Looking to leave too, just dont know where.  It's a shame because Jersey is beautiful and I was born here, I was raised here, and I wouldn't want to leave if the politicians weren't destroying the place, as well as taxing the middle class into slavery.  And it's a weird thing thinking about leaving your home. Western Virginia is nice country with mountains, though the job market might be tough.  I've never been to Montana, Wyoming or Idaha, those places have skiing, wilderness, and freedom.  The woman absolutely fell in love with Utah, really great place with low taxes and freedom, but it doesnt seem like it's easy to own much land.  I'll have a big decision to make 3 to 5 years from now.   Where are you "fleeing" to?



Rowsdower said:


> *NJ pols can do as they please. *



Yup.  Zero fear of losing elections, so they're bulletproof to do as they wish.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 18, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> That would irk me if I lived on Long Island.  Locals have to pay, but all the CT commuters get a free ride.



I take the ferry and never drive though the city. The ferry is worse as it costs me 70+ one way!


----------



## x10003q (Jun 18, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Same with Jersey.
> 
> In fact (and this is great), the richest person in New Jersey got fed up and moved last month, to Florida where they have low taxes and no income tax.  Dude's taxes are so high that State of New Jersey's budget crew had to have an emergency meeting in Trenton because it created a hole in the budget for next year.
> 
> ...



While the tax rate plays a factor, the driving force is having to report all deferred offshore income in 2017 because of Federal tax changes in 2008.

"The issue is that hedge fund partners like Mr. Tepper will soon have to report the compensation they have in tax-deferred, offshore accounts, and pay federal and state income taxes on it. In 2008, Congress blocked hedge funds with overseas operations from sheltering partner compensation going forward — but allowed income already parked offshore to remain untaxed through 2017."

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/15/opinion/sunday/when-the-billionaire-next-door-moves-out.html?_r=0


----------



## JimG. (Jun 18, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I've skied Fahnestock, trails & base lodge are still clearly visible off the Taconic.



I remember going there with my parents when I was like 9 or 10.

Going back to bridges I also use the Newburgh/Beacon bridge which is where you can see Beacon Mtn as you are heading east; also $1.50 eastbound only.


----------



## manhattanskier (Jun 18, 2016)

They better have a detachable lift.


----------



## benski (Jun 18, 2016)

JimG. said:


> $1.50 eastbound only.


 All the bridges between bear mt and Albany charge $1.50 eastbound only. 



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## machski (Jun 19, 2016)

manhattanskier said:


> They better have a detachable lift.



If they do it like Ski Dubai, they will.   It is called a poma tow (ski Dubai has one that follows lookers left wall.  It was self launched when I was there).


----------



## JimG. (Jun 19, 2016)

benski said:


> All the bridges between bear mt and Albany charge $1.50 eastbound only.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Let's not rub it in.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Went to NJ yesterday for a wedding reception. Church ceremony was in Staten Island so I had to use the Verrazano bridge to get there (toll). The wedding reception was in Jersey City (Liberty State Park), two tolls to get there from Staten Island. Then another two tolls to get home to Brooklyn from Jersey City. I have no idea what my total cost for the five tolls was since I use EZ-Pass but I'm sure it wasn't cheap.


----------



## mriceyman (Jun 19, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> $126 for trucks with six axles.  Nice!



I pay like 70s with my dub axle 24' trailer. Really blows after a weekend working to look back at the 400$ ez pass bill.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 20, 2016)

ALLSKIING said:


> I take the ferry and never drive though the city. The ferry is worse as it costs me 70+ one way!



I'll give you credit, you have 10 days more than I do and do the commute from the East End of Long Island. I live 35 minutes away from skiing, but this last season was horrible for local skiing.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 20, 2016)

loafer89 said:


> I'll give you credit, you have 10 days more than I do and do the commute from the East End of Long Island. I live 35 minutes away from skiing, but this last season was horrible for local skiing.



It's a commitment no doubt....owning a condo at Killington helps with the amount of days I can get in.


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 20, 2016)

Being close to skiing gives me more flexibility to pick and choose good ski days/nights during a bad season like this past one. Next year will probably be 30-40 days with my Peak Pass. Mount Snow looks to be my home mountain for next season.


----------



## Domeskier (Jun 20, 2016)

mriceyman said:


> I pay like 70s with my dub axle 24' trailer. Really blows after a weekend working to look back at the 400$ ez pass bill.



That's nuts and a real (if not unconstitutional) impediment to interstate commerce.


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 20, 2016)

Toll free skiing in VT/NH for me is one reason we don't go to Maine that often, it's about $15.00 in tolls to go to Sugarloaf from where I live, not much by NYC standards, but it's still $$$.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 20, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Went to NJ yesterday for a wedding reception. Church ceremony was in Staten Island so I had to use the Verrazano bridge to get there (toll). The wedding reception was in Jersey City (Liberty State Park), two tolls to get there from Staten Island. Then another two tolls to get home to Brooklyn from Jersey City.* I have no idea what my total cost for the five tolls was since I use EZ-Pass but I'm sure it wasn't cheap.*



Let us know, I'll set the Over/Under at $25.50.


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 20, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Let us know, I'll set the Over/Under at $25.50.



Gotta be more then that.  Assuming round Trip, VZ is what? $ 15 at least, NJTPK prob $2 each way, then the Gothals on the way back (Is it $15 too? Went over it a while back but don't remember).  Just spent like $30 round trip to go out to the Hamptoon's  this past weekend.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## abc (Jun 20, 2016)

ALLSKIING said:


> I take the ferry and never drive though the city. The ferry is worse as it costs me 70+ one way!


Time is money. Time sitting in traffic takes years off our life. NOT driving through the city avoided all the time stuck in traffic. Also save on gas and the wear & tear of the car. 

When I used to live on the island, I also took the ferry EVERY TIME. The (behind the wheel) time saving is significant. I can eat and take a nap on the ferry, drive the rest of the way without stopping. Definitely worth the $70! (was less back when I lived there)


----------



## WWF-VT (Jun 20, 2016)

Is this a thread about the New Jersey ski dome or a bitch fest about highway tolls ?


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 20, 2016)

WWF-VT said:


> Is this a thread about the New Jersey ski dome or a bitch fest about highway tolls ?



Believe me with the price I think they will charge for the "Ramp" and the tolls getting there, it will be an expensive outing.  Beside's this is assuming the thing actually opens, something I will have to actually see to believe.  (Its been sitting there empty for what 10 years now?).  Its all just a small view in to how this state works, the tolls (and its not just the toll, its the price of the toll) are just another dig into the wallet.  As you can probably tell I'm not too pleased with the "home state" these days.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## abc (Jun 20, 2016)

WWF-VT said:


> Is this a thread about the New Jersey ski dome or a bitch fest about highway tolls ?


Actually it's bitch fest about BRIDGE tolls.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 20, 2016)

abc said:


> Actually it's bitch fest about BRIDGE tolls.


Tunnels are no better. Most expensive commute though is the fast ferry's from the Highlands & other Jersey locations way back in Raritan Bay to Manhattan. The ones that just cross the Hudson & East Rivers aren't so bad. Then there's always the free Staten Island Ferry. Parking can cost on those routes however. Heard they're going to start running the Rockaway Ferry to Manhattan again. They had this running after Sandy but discontinued it about a year ago. The price at that time was the same as the NYC bus & subway fare. Don't know if it will still be if/when it starts running again. It was heavily subsidized by NYC. Subsidies stopped, ferry stopped.


----------



## 180 (Jun 21, 2016)

http://nypost.com/2016/06/20/yes-ferries-can-help-the-city-but-de-blasios-missing-the-boat/

How we gonna pay?


----------



## Domeskier (Jun 21, 2016)

180 said:


> http://nypost.com/2016/06/20/yes-ferries-can-help-the-city-but-de-blasios-missing-the-boat/
> 
> How we gonna pay?



By increasing the bridge and tunnel tolls, of course!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 21, 2016)

180 said:


> http://nypost.com/2016/06/20/yes-ferries-can-help-the-city-but-de-blasios-missing-the-boat/
> 
> How we gonna pay?





> Mayor de Blasio wants to launch his five-borough ferry service by next  summer — so he can tell New Yorkers crammed onto subways that he’s  accomplished something, transportation-wise, before his re-election bid.



Re-election bid?   This guy actually thinks he's going to be re-elected?  I bet he's going to be forced to drop out by his own party.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 21, 2016)

Making the fare for the ferry the same as bus & subway fares is foolish. At least De Blasio could have made the fare the same as it cost for MTA Express Bus Service ($6.75) which people already willingly pay as an alternative to the bus & subway. He's also going to hurt the existing private ferry services by charging less than they do. This guy is an idiot, can't blame me since I didn't vote for him.

Fast Ferry service from the Highlands, NJ to Manhattan is $26 one way, $45 round trip or $655 for a book of 40 trips. The ride from the Rockaways in Queens is about equidistant & only cost $2.75 when it was running. To add insult to injury they used Fast Ferry (Seastreak) boats on that run. The same boats that run from the Highlands, NJ.


----------



## WWF-VT (Jun 22, 2016)

What does MargitRobinson think about bridge and tunnel tolls and the costs of commuting in the NY Metro area ?


----------



## Domeskier (Jun 22, 2016)

WWF-VT said:


> What does MargitRobinson think about bridge and tunnel tolls and the costs of commuting in the NY Metro area ?



I'm going to guess something like: "it is a interesting topic.  Cost is bridge toll and there are tunnel.  Commute in NY Metro is too commute in bridge toll and on tunnel."


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 22, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> *Making the fare for the ferry the same as bus & subway fares is foolish.* At least De Blasio could have made the fare the same as it cost for MTA Express Bus Service ($6.75) which people already willingly pay as an alternative to the bus & subway. *He's also going to hurt the existing private ferry services by charging less than they do. This guy is an idiot*, can't blame me since I didn't vote for him.



Idiot?  

  You're missing the boat (pun intended) on this one.

It's 100% his intention to put a private company out of business and replace it with a taxpayer funded, money-losing, government entity.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jun 22, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> I and many others have spent many a contented hour lapping this (just in case the Xanadu folks stumble upon this thread and need ideas):
> 
> View attachment 20358
> 
> ...



For this, I'd consider a summer vacation in NJ.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Domeskier (Jun 23, 2016)

Savemeasammy said:


> For this, I'd consider a summer vacation in NJ.



A phrase spoken only two or three times in the history of the world.  Don't miss out on this opportunity to make NJ great again, Xanadu!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 23, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> A phrase spoken only two or three times in the history of the world.



Except each year by the tens-of-thousands staying at the Jersey shore.


----------



## Domeskier (Jun 23, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Except each year by the tens-of-thousands staying at the Jersey shore.



I believe the phrase they use is "down the shore".


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 23, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> I believe the phrase they use is "down the shore".



Bennie  :lol:  (just kidding)

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## mbedle (Jun 23, 2016)

4aprice said:


> Bennie  :lol:  (just kidding)
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



OMG - you might be the first person that I've heard use that phrase, since my high school days. I grew up at the Jersey Shore and that was thrown around a lot... lol


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 23, 2016)

4aprice said:


> Bennie  :lol:  (just kidding)



No need to.  I dont know how folks who live near the shore tolerate them, gotta' be frustrating.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 23, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> No need to.  I dont know how folks who live near the shore tolerate them, gotta' be frustrating.



The feeling is probably not too dissimilar from Vermonters dealing with folks from Jersey, NY and Mass telling them how to run their government and ski areas.


----------



## mbedle (Jun 24, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> The feeling is probably not too dissimilar from Vermonters dealing with folks from Jersey, NY and Mass telling them how to run their government and ski areas.



LOL - good one...


----------



## mbedle (Jun 24, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> No need to.  I dont know how folks who live near the shore tolerate them, gotta' be frustrating.



35 years ago, it wasn't that bad. Worst part was the traffic. It took forever to get anywhere during the summer. I'll never forget the amount of people I use to see wearing penny loafers with socks and shorts walking out on the beach.


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 27, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> The feeling is probably not too dissimilar from Vermonters dealing with folks from Jersey, NY and Mass telling them how to run their government and ski areas.



Yea, both groups think they are much more then they really are.  Neither would be anything without those visitors. 

I played Bennie this past weekend and visited our friends down the shore.  Wasn't too bad as the crowds seemed lighter probably due to the up coming holiday this coming weekend.  Our Friends are getting ready to hunker down with the onslaught expected next weekend.  They are in Tom's River and won't go anywhere except by boat.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jun 28, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> The feeling is probably not too dissimilar from Vermonters dealing with folks from Jersey, NY and Mass telling them how to run their government and ski areas.



Telling them?   They're actually doing it.



4aprice said:


> I played Bennie this past weekend and visited our friends down the shore.*  Wasn't too bad as the crowds seemed lighter probably due to the up coming holiday* this coming weekend.



September's my favorite beach month.  The water's still warm, and the crowds are gone.


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 28, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> September's my favorite beach month.  The water's still warm, and the crowds are gone.



Agreed.   Probably won't go down again till after Labor Day.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Domeskier (Jun 28, 2016)

People swim at the Jersey shore?  I only go for the skee ball. I have my sights set on a really big novelty comb.  Just 67,000 more tickets to go!


----------



## legalskier (Apr 2, 2019)

*American Dream mega-mall officially announces a ‘late summer’ opening:

https://www.nj.com/bergen/2019/03/a...ficially-announces-a-late-summer-opening.html*

"Late summer"....of _this_ year?


----------



## cdskier (Apr 2, 2019)

legalskier said:


> *American Dream mega-mall officially announces a ‘late summer’ opening:
> 
> https://www.nj.com/bergen/2019/03/a...ficially-announces-a-late-summer-opening.html*
> 
> "Late summer"....of _this_ year?



Hah. I think this is now the third time already this year that the date for a "2019" opening has been pushed back. It went from April/May to June and now to late Summer. What are the odds it slips again?

I drive by several times a week and I will say that a lot of progress has been made in the past 6-12 months.


----------



## njdiver85 (Apr 2, 2019)

Drove by it yesterday.   I'll be amazed if it can open by then.


----------



## RichT (Apr 3, 2019)

Corruption at it's best!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skiur (Apr 3, 2019)

I'm quite skeptical it would open in time, but I would love to make some turns on a hot humid day this summer.  Anybody know what kind of vertical this place is supposed to be and how steep?  In my mind I expect something along the lines of snowshed at K.  Even if that is all it is, I would still look forward to cool off skiing on a hot summer day.  Any idea of what a lift ticket will cost?


----------



## cdskier (Apr 3, 2019)

skiur said:


> I'm quite skeptical it would open in time, but I would love to make some turns on a hot humid day this summer.  Anybody know what kind of vertical this place is supposed to be and how steep?  In my mind I expect something along the lines of snowshed at K.  Even if that is all it is, I would still look forward to cool off skiing on a hot summer day.  Any idea of what a lift ticket will cost?



The slope will supposedly be 800 feet long and the building is 16 stories high...so probably somewhere between 100 and 150 feet of vertical.

No idea on cost...


----------



## John9 (Apr 3, 2019)

Hope it opens this summer. Would be perfect for preseason warm up and to dial in my new ski boots.


----------



## njdiver85 (Apr 3, 2019)

Looks like they will open in phases, with the retail mall opening first.  So perhaps that is what we will see at the end of summer.  As for the ski building, the exterior looks like it hasn't been touched yet, so seriously doubting it will open anytime this year at the least.   Would think their priorities would be for the water park / amusement park / movie stuff first after retail, which will draw far more people (myself excluded).

From a drone flyover and news report last week:

"From the drone footage, it looks like the water park -- its colorful slides protruding and adjacent atrium roof still lacking glass -- has a long way to go before water will be added. The original plan was for the DreamWorks water park to open several months after the rest of the complex. Its unclear how or if the opening will be phased.

But a lot of the other sections of the 3-million-square-foot development are fully enclosed -- including The Collections, a more than 400,000-square-foot area that will be occupied by upscale retailers such as Barneys New York and Saks Fifth Avenue and covered with a glass roof to create an outdoor atmosphere in a year-round climate.

The ski slope -- its gaudy red, yellow and orange color scheme leftover from the development’s Xanadu days -- is still awaiting a makeover. Renderings provided by the developer, Triple Five, have shown it will be white, like the rest of the complex."


----------



## NYDB (Apr 3, 2019)

a 400,000 sq ft mall when brick and mortar retail is in a death spiral.  Sounds good.  

I guess they are hoping mom and dad drop their kids at the water park and spend the day shopping.


----------



## skifree (Apr 3, 2019)

drop a few gambling $$ on a game and ski. might work.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 3, 2019)

NY DirtBag said:


> a 400,000 sq ft mall when brick and mortar retail is in a death spiral.  Sounds good.
> 
> I guess they are hoping mom and dad drop their kids at the water park and spend the day shopping.



The plans are for 45% retail and 55% entertainment.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 3, 2019)

RichT said:


> Corruption at it's best!!!!!!!!!



How Federal indictments werent handed out like candy, I'll never know, other than somehow the Feds never got involved.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 3, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> How Federal indictments werent handed out like candy, I'll never know, other than somehow the Feds never got involved.



Or maybe they did get involved and got some kickbacks or payoffs from someone! Nothing would surprise me.


----------



## jg17 (Apr 3, 2019)

njdiver85 said:


> Looks like they will open in phases, with the retail mall opening first.  So perhaps that is what we will see at the end of summer.  As for the ski building, the exterior looks like it hasn't been touched yet, so seriously doubting it will open anytime this year at the least.   Would think their priorities would be for the water park / amusement park / movie stuff first after retail, which will draw far more people (myself excluded).



Even though the ski slope needs to be painted, the inside is just about ready. The lifts, and I think also the snowmaking infrastructure, have been installed for nearly 10 years. Maybe I'm wrong, but I had the understanding that the skiing would be one of the first parts to open.


----------



## skiur (Apr 4, 2019)

cdskier said:


> Or maybe they did get involved and got some kickbacks or payoffs from someone! Nothing would surprise me.



DING DING DING.....we have a winner!


----------



## rtjcbrown (Apr 4, 2019)

Governor Phil Murphy must be salivating at what kind of new taxes he can come up with to slap on them as soon as they open.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Apr 4, 2019)

A very good friend is a NJ state building inspector, who has worked on that site many times and says no one knows when it will open.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 5, 2019)

''American Dream mega-mall is testing its amusement park rides'' (with drone vid):

https://www.nj.com/bergen/2019/04/american-dream-mega-mall-is-testing-its-amusement-park-rides-murphy-says.html


----------



## legalskier (Jul 4, 2019)

October 25. We'll see.......
https://www.nj.com/bergen/2019/07/american-dream-mega-mall-announces-opening-date.html


----------



## legalskier (Oct 11, 2019)

Opening day December 5; pricing structure announced:

https://www.nj.com/bergen/2019/10/1...ream-opens-soon-heres-what-itll-cost-you.html


----------



## ss20 (Oct 12, 2019)

> For those who have their own equipment, a slope access ticket those ages 7 and up will cost $34.99 for two hours or $49.99 for four hours. Tickets purchased online will be available at a reduced rate, although the company didn’t say how much of a discount.



This is absolutely a fair price, IMO.  1.5 hours from my house I must admit I will definitely be doing this sometime next summer.  90% for the novelty even though I won't admit it, 10% so I can say I did some pre-season "exercise"


----------



## cdskier (Oct 12, 2019)

ss20 said:


> This is absolutely a fair price, IMO.  1.5 hours from my house I must admit I will definitely be doing this sometime next summer.  90% for the novelty even though I won't admit it, 10% so I can say I did some pre-season "exercise"



$35 for 150 feet of vertical? Meh...I'm 5 minutes away and I'll pass...


----------



## skiur (Oct 12, 2019)

I will hit it up, should be a nice making turns in a refrigerator on a 90 degree July afternoon.


----------



## skifree (Oct 12, 2019)

good way to tailgate for giants/jets games


----------



## NYDB (Oct 12, 2019)

how fast is the lift?  Might be worth an afternoon one day


----------



## ss20 (Oct 14, 2019)

cdskier said:


> $35 for 150 feet of vertical? Meh...I'm 5 minutes away and I'll pass...



In the next few weeks people will be paying $60+ to ski 550 feet of vertical at K...with a two-way stair trip! ;-)


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2019)

Hopefully there's a bar there, I'd do that and just watch instead of ski.


----------



## cdskier (Oct 14, 2019)

ss20 said:


> In the next few weeks people will be paying $60+ to ski 550 feet of vertical at K...with a two-way stair trip! ;-)



That K price is still a better deal (about half the price per vertical foot AND you can ski it more than 2 hours if you want for that price!). Personally I can't see paying for that either though, but at least you're on a real mountain.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Oct 15, 2019)

FWIW they were testing snowmaking last week.


----------



## big_vert (Oct 15, 2019)

cdskier said:


> $35 for 150 feet of vertical? Meh...I'm 5 minutes away and I'll pass...



Sounds like typical Northleast skiing.


----------



## mikec142 (Oct 16, 2019)

I'm totally in on this.  It's far from ideal.  But I'll be happy to make some turns on a random Tuesday night.


----------



## FBGM (Oct 16, 2019)

Will be lit. Me Joey and the boys will be drinking and skiing. Just like Huntah but with better snow and closer.


----------



## tumbler (Oct 16, 2019)

FBGM said:


> Will be lit. Me Joey and the boys will be drinking and skiing. Just like Huntah but with better snow and closer.



Still won't have as many starter J-E-T-S jackets as Huntah


----------



## catskillman (Oct 16, 2019)

tumbler said:


> Still won't have as many starter J-E-T-S jackets as Huntah



There will be none of that.  You have to wear their clothing!  Included in your lift ticket.

I understand they will be color coded based on the time your lift ticket runs out.  2 hour , 4 hr .... tickets will be sold.

Interesting.......


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 16, 2019)

Gross...

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## RichT (Oct 17, 2019)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Gross...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app



Really gross!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RichT (Oct 17, 2019)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Gross...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app



Really gross!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## machski (Oct 17, 2019)

catskillman said:


> There will be none of that.  You have to wear their clothing!  Included in your lift ticket.
> 
> I understand they will be color coded based on the time your lift ticket runs out.  2 hour , 4 hr .... tickets will be sold.
> 
> Interesting.......


If this is anything like how Ski Dubai runs, yes they will have rental outerwear, but you are free to use your own.  All the lifts at Dubai had RFID gates and your pass was coded for the valid time you paid for.  They had kiosks where you could add time to your pass conveniently located.  Hopefully Big Snow will have better rental hardware than Dubai.  All of their skis and Boots seemed to be well worn out stuff from the Alps.  That was back in 2010 though.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## nycskier (Oct 22, 2019)

The real money for them could be with the attached ski shop where you can demo equipment before you buy. I would totally spend a day there in summer/fall testing skis before I bought a new pair.

Also I am totally hitting this with my kids. For 8 and 5 year olds this will be a dream place to go to after ski season ends to keep the skills up.


----------



## catskillman (Oct 22, 2019)

legalskier said:


> Opening day December 5; pricing structure announced:
> 
> https://www.nj.com/bergen/2019/10/1...ream-opens-soon-heres-what-itll-cost-you.html




Don't forget to add in the cost of parking........

https://www.nj.com/bergen/2019/10/parking-at-american-dream-will-cost-you-heres-how-much.html


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 22, 2019)

catskillman said:


> Don't forget to *add in the cost of parking........*



Yet another reason not to ever go there.  

Paying for parking to walk by Bath & Body Works & GAP is not something happening in my lifetime.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 22, 2019)

I think its safe to say on many levels you are not this places target audience  :lol:


----------



## RichT (Oct 22, 2019)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I think its safe to say on many levels you are not this places target audience  :lol:



Neither am I..................good luck, and keep Dreaming "American Dream"!


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 29, 2019)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1909662609304278/permalink/2468277223442811/
I believe place is officially opened.


----------



## cdskier (Oct 29, 2019)

ScottySkis said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1909662609304278/permalink/2468277223442811/
> I believe place is officially opened.



The "Mall" itself opened (well the Nickelodeon theme park and the ice skating rink did, no stores or restaurants yet), but the ski slope doesn't open until December (if it opens on time). Those photos were from someone working there. The inside looks worse than I expected...although that could change a bit since it isn't done yet.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 30, 2019)

Surprised they aren't using fan guns to make snow in there


----------



## skiur (Oct 30, 2019)

Making snow must be rather easy in that fully controlled environment.  No excuse for shitty conditions.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 30, 2019)

skiur said:


> Making snow must be rather easy in that fully controlled environment.  No excuse for shitty conditions.


Give it time. I am sure there will be ice in there...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 31, 2019)

This thing is going to fail so hard.

http://newjersey.news12.com/story/4...n-universe-at-american-dream-hikes-its-prices


----------



## twinplanx (Sep 9, 2020)

Seems like this place opened up recently. Idk how, guess they couldn't wait any longer? Apparently the rest of this "mall" will open in stages. Doesn't make sense to me, but not much about New Jersey does to me. Looks like it's about $35 for 2hrs. Think I spent about that much last time I went bowling... Anyone gonna check it out? 

Sent from my F3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## skiur (Sep 9, 2020)

twinplanx said:


> Seems like this place opened up recently. Idk how, guess they couldn't wait any longer? Apparently the rest of this "mall" will open in stages. Doesn't make sense to me, but not much about New Jersey does to me. Looks like it's about $35 for 2hrs. Think I spent about that much last time I went bowling... Anyone gonna check it out?
> 
> Sent from my F3113 using Tapatalk



Little late for me now, but if next year is a normal summer I will hit it up on on hot humid July day.


----------



## chuckstah (Sep 9, 2020)

It's about 3:45 for me. I'm thinking next week. It's already been to long. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (Sep 9, 2020)

twinplanx said:


> Seems like this place opened up recently. Idk how, guess they couldn't wait any longer? Apparently the rest of this "mall" will open in stages. Doesn't make sense to me, but not much about New Jersey does to me. Looks like it's about $35 for 2hrs. Think I spent about that much last time I went bowling... Anyone gonna check it out?
> 
> Sent from my F3113 using Tapatalk



I'm going to try it in October I hope.  1hr 10m from my house.  It's 10% for the "exercise" of using ski muscles before the season.  10% for the novelty.  And 80% for the "damn it feels sooooooooo good to ski" feeling.


----------



## catskillman (Sep 10, 2020)

twinplanx said:


> Seems like this place opened up recently. Idk how, guess they couldn't wait any longer? Apparently the rest of this "mall" will open in stages. Doesn't make sense to me, but not much about New Jersey does to me. Looks like it's about $35 for 2hrs. Think I spent about that much last time I went bowling... Anyone gonna check it out?
> 
> Sent from my F3113 using Tapatalk


It actually opened in December 2019 and closed in March 2020 due to Covid.

I have been.  You can get in 12 good medium radies turns.  It is cold - 28 degrees all the time.  Snow is very good.  Music playing, worth the $25 in my opinion.  It was not crowded, and will be even less so now at 25% capicity.  There is a terrain park, learning area also.  And great hot chocolate, but pricey.

Park on 3rd floor if you can and avoid the esclator


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Sep 10, 2020)

catskillman said:


> worth the $25 in my opinion.



This can't be true.  The internet told me it sucks.


----------



## twinplanx (Sep 10, 2020)

catskillman said:


> It actually opened in December 2019 and closed in March 2020 due to Covid.
> 
> I have been.  You can get in 12 good medium radies turns.  It is cold - 28 degrees all the time.  Snow is very good.  Music playing, worth the $25 in my opinion.  It was not crowded, and will be even less so now at 25% capicity.  There is a terrain park, learning area also.  And great hot chocolate, but pricey.
> 
> Park on 3rd floor if you can and avoid the esclator


Really, it opened in December? I must have missed it... Is there a charge to park? 

Sent from my F3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## skef (Sep 10, 2020)

Here’s the other (an other?) thread on this place: https://forums.alpinezone.com/showt...ts-now-Lindsay-Vonn-will-be-there-opening-day


----------



## twinplanx (Sep 10, 2020)

Am I reading that right? You are THREE HOURS AND 45 MINUTES AWAY?? You are certainly more dedicated than I am. I'm still not sure if it's worth braving the Cross Bronx Expressway just for a few hours of Indoor Skiing... 

Sent from my F3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## twinplanx (Sep 10, 2020)

skef said:


> Here’s the other (an other?) thread on this place: https://forums.alpinezone.com/showt...ts-now-Lindsay-Vonn-will-be-there-opening-day


My bad, I didn't realize this was being discussed. I did a quick search for, "Big Snow" but couldn't find anything. I might have used the key word, "Xanadu" to find this thread. I blame my phone and the Tapatalk app... 

Sent from my F3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## cdskier (Sep 10, 2020)

twinplanx said:


> Am I reading that right? You are THREE HOURS AND 45 MINUTES AWAY?? You are certainly more dedicated than I am. I'm still not sure if it's worth braving the Cross Bronx Expressway just for a few hours of Indoor Skiing...



I'm 11 minutes away (per google maps) and still don't think it is worth it...but to each their own.


----------



## chuckstah (Sep 10, 2020)

Yep. 3:45 according to Waze. NH isn't real close to NJ. I need to ski. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (Sep 10, 2020)

A good chunk of this forum drivers 4-6+ hours to ski literal crap in the pursuit of "skiing every weekend November-April".  

I'd rather drive 90 minutes for the indoor skiing in the fall vs 90 minutes for outdoor skiing when its 10 degrees the day after an inch of rain in the middle of Feburary.


----------



## NYDB (Sep 11, 2020)

I would definitely check this place out if kids are interested. 

A rainy day in the summer or fall?  

100 miles away so not that bad just gotta time the traffic.


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 11, 2020)

Indoor skiing is a blast when there's a bump line or two.  It doesn't seem like management is interested seeding moguls, but a group of 5+ like-minded skiers should be able to get a good line going before the session ends.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 11, 2020)

Domeskier said:


> Indoor skiing is a blast when there's a bump line or two.



Does that ever happen?


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 11, 2020)

Yes. I've seen bump lines on indoor ski fields

Sent from my motorola one action using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 11, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> *Yes. I've seen bump lines on indoor ski fields*



I may have to change my official answer if that's the case.  

Every time I see a media hit on this it's a lame, flat, goofy looking straight run about as exciting as putting my rock skis on & going down the grass in my sloped backyard (and I probably have almost as much vertical).


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 11, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> I may have to change my official answer if that's the case.
> 
> Every time I see a media hit on this it's a lame, flat, goofy looking straight run about as exciting as putting my rock skis on & going down the grass in my sloped backyard (and I probably have almost as much vertical).



Not a great pic, but here is a line of bumps I skied at a mall in Korea:


----------



## JimG. (Sep 12, 2020)

I would enjoy the crap out of that. If the Jersey place sets up a bump line like that I'm all over it.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 12, 2020)

JimG. said:


> I would enjoy the crap out of that. If the Jersey place sets up a bump line like that I'm all over it.



Looks very low angle, but if there was something like an instructional Wednesday night 7-9pm moguls clinic I could see that being interesting.


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 12, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Looks very low angle, but if there was something like an instructional Wednesday night 7-9pm moguls clinic I could see that being interesting.



They do have a small terrain park that could keep people interested.  I've only been once, but was teaching my kids to snowboard, so didn't venture over.  They do allow snowbikes if you want to try something new.  Was thinking that maybe I should invest in one of those skateboard snowboard things.  That could keep me entertained.  I still have 5 tix left, so I will be back.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 13, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Looks very low angle, but if there was something like an instructional Wednesday night 7-9pm moguls clinic I could see that being interesting.



Not expecting much; I love low angle stuff too.

Would be fun to get flowy and fast in some nice bumps so that would work fine for me.


----------



## rebel1916 (Sep 13, 2020)

I feel like to be successful they are going to need to have slalom leagues or something.


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 13, 2020)

rebel1916 said:


> I feel like to be successful they are going to need to have slalom leagues or something.



I'd go there to ski a decent bump line off season .


----------



## nycskier (Sep 17, 2020)

I skied it 3 times with the kids before COVID. At the time my youngest was 5 years old and skiing basically clicked for him there. He was able to ski the whole thing with ease and made transition to going to Hunter easy. We did kicked off the season there right after it opened and getting a few runs in before ski season started made everything better for the kids.

When we went there were no bumps. But also no lines. It was great for the kids and I had a blast. We probably would have gone at a lot over the summer if it wasnt for COVID.

I know the place re-opened and I wish them well because having it is awesome but I would be very reluctant to go into a mall and ski indoors in recycled air right now.


----------



## skef (Sep 30, 2020)

... and coming soon: surfing: https://skudinsurfamericandream.com/


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 4, 2020)

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/american-dream-mall-reopens-seeking-145024720.html


----------



## JoeB-Z (Oct 5, 2020)

That is one cursed project. I used to see it rising and thought...that is so ugly. Seems like a good operator now and hey, take the kids if safe. The 'Meadowlands Commission" is something that could only exist in New Jersey. Well, now that I think about it the Port Authority and the Triborough Bridge and that little bridge up north of Manhattan. What a bunch of bloodsucking parasites. Lampreys. I guess they are all near water.


----------



## tumbler (Oct 5, 2020)

JoeB-Z said:


> That is one cursed project. I used to see it rising and thought...that is so ugly. Seems like a good operator now and hey, take the kids if safe. The 'Meadowlands Commission" is something that could only exist in New Jersey. Well, now that I think about it the Port Authority and the Triborough Bridge and that little bridge up north of Manhattan. What a bunch of bloodsucking parasites. Lampreys. I guess they are all near water.



Not just NJ.  Massachusetts Turnpike Authority is right up there


----------



## 1dog (Oct 5, 2020)

tumbler said:


> Not just NJ.  Massachusetts Turnpike Authority is right up there



And recall they dismantled the TUrnpike Authority in 2009. . only to create another one to replace it.

Way back, it was promised to be toll free once paid off in 1978 - approx 20 years after completion. Then, of course, tolls were raised.

They even planted bonsai plants at some of the toll plazas to make sure they spent their entire budget. This way they get to keep that budget for the next year and so on. 

What was Reagans quote? 'The closest thing to eternal life is a government agency. . . . ' something like that.


----------

